# Need to know cost for visa renewal after 2 visits to immigration?



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been to immigration twice already.

First time was for 38 days. Second time I renewed for 2 months

I need to know cost for 3rd visit to immigration. I am leaving on 29th and I need to renew before 25. What procedure should I do?

Do I need to renew for just 4 days?


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> I have been to immigration twice already.
> 
> First time was for 38 days. Second time I renewed for 2 months
> 
> ...


I doubt that you will be allowed to renew for 4 days.


----------



## Jimtan (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok !
please, known to me How to upload money ?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Hello*

Well what process will I do?

Can I go rest my trip for 4 days without having to renew my extension before my flight?


I need to know this immediately so I can schedule ahead of time


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Well what process will I do?
> 
> Can I go rest my trip for 4 days without having to renew my extension before my flight?
> 
> ...


You have two options;

1. Extend for another month The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - VISA EXTENSION FEES (Updated!), based on this link should be around 2330p 

2. Pay the 500p penalty at the airport on your way out.

If you are planning on coming back for frequent long visits, you might want to pay for the extra month extension.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

jon1 said:


> If you are planning on coming back for frequent long visits, you might want to pay for the extra month extension.


This would be my main concern. I personally wouldnt want to be listed in Immigration's computer system as having overstayed, even if it was only for 4 days. I would just get another 1 month extension and not worry about it.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> This would be my main concern. I personally wouldnt want to be listed in Immigration's computer system as having overstayed, even if it was only for 4 days. I would just get another 1 month extension and not worry about it.


This is especially sage advice ivisiting on a Tourist Visa. As your extensions and admittance are subject to the whim of the Immigrations Officer that will stamp your passport. If there is a slight like this in their system it is a major PITA to fix...


----------

